# Tracking your calories and Macros



## McDuffy (Jul 20, 2015)

So i'm about to start a recomp and I'm researching Macros and learning how to cook and all that kind of stuff.

I'm trying to think how i'm going to track my Macros and calorie intake once I get my needs figured out. I don't want to use a pen and paper or type notes in my notes app on my phone. I'm sure there's a better way. There has got to be a good BB app for tracking diet intake, anybody know of any? Also I was thinking of getting the Aria weighting scale along with a fitbit to take advantage of whatever features and applications they have to offer. Anybody have any experience with these or have any advice?

YOLO!


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 20, 2015)

MyFitnessPal works great.  It is probably the most used app out there.  You will want to buy a food scale too that can measure in ounces and grams.  They are cheap and easily found on Amazon.  Good luck!


----------



## Lilo (Jul 20, 2015)

X2 for Myfitnesspal. They also have a phone app which lets you log in foods by scanning the barcode. Pretty good when you're in a hurry.


----------



## DF (Jul 20, 2015)

Agree ^^^^^^ best app to track cals/macros.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 20, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> So i'm about to start a recomp and I'm researching Macros and learning how to cook and all that kind of stuff.
> 
> I'm trying to think how i'm going to track my Macros and calorie intake once I get my needs figured out. I don't want to use a pen and paper or type notes in my notes app on my phone. I'm sure there's a better way. There has got to be a good BB app for tracking diet intake, anybody know of any? Also I was thinking of getting the Aria weighting scale along with a fitbit to take advantage of whatever features and applications they have to offer. Anybody have any experience with these or have any advice?
> 
> YOLO!



MyFitnessPal all the way.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 21, 2015)

Don't worry about it during your recomp with me.  By the end of our time together you will have a solid diet and a much better understanding of tracking.  Plus the exchange lists I give you will help tremendously


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 21, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Don't worry about it during your recomp with me.  By the end of our time together you will have a solid diet and a much better understanding of tracking.  Plus the exchange lists I give you will help tremendously



I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 22, 2015)

yup with spongy u wont have to do anything but eat the damn food!! oh and perhaps a bit of lifting....


----------

